# Cold in Scotland- Trumatic s3002 space heater issues.



## 131923 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and In fact Motor Homing (since yesterday). I rented an Avantgarde 100 in Scotland with my wife last night. All cosy last night and space heater worked well- initially. Later on when I tried to relight the gas the Piezo ignition didn't give the normal satisfying click- more of a squash. Any way the gas didn't light and it's freezing. I tried putting a match under the cover but couldn't see where to put it. Was not able to remove the front cover.
Has anyone any experience with this sort of heater, either where to stick a match or if I should be removing the front cover or something. I'm 200 miles from the renter and don't feel like that part of the journey again.
It's going to be a long week if we don't get this sorted. 
Any suggestions would be warmly received.
Cheers Dan.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*heating*

Hi there is a possibility that you are using the wrong gas i.e Butane and the bottle is freezing due to low ambient temps, if you are on a blue bottle change over to a red bottle which is propane and you should be fine.
chris


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi and welcome
a couple of questions, if you have to relight the gas I presume the heater had gone out during the night? (I would have thought you would need it on constantly at this time of year)
I don't know that particular MH, how well winterised is it - if the heating has been off you could get problems with pipes freezing if it is not designed for the temperatures we are getting.
The ignition just making a squishing sound is a bit odd hopefully someone will come along soon who is familiar with this van but in the meantime I would certainly phone the hirer for advice


----------



## 131923 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions, by squishng sound I really just mean not clicking. My mpression is it's not causing a spark. I don't thInk the gas is frozen as water heater is working and the gas hob. Actually the heater had been so efficient it was able to switch it off last night so it didn't fail or blow out or anything. Apart from that the van isn't winterised but seems fine for current conditions of 4 degrees C. Though it was seven degrees in van this morning. Brrrr. I have called hirer but not answering yet. Thanks again, Dan.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Just a thought, don't some of the truma 2003 space heaters have an electric operation option? (doing this from memory) Are you on a campsite with EHU?
I don't know much about these heaters, we have always had all in one boilers for water and heating, but if we keep bumping this back up to the top hopefully one of the more knowledgeable members will come along with an answer

Chris


----------



## 131923 (Mar 6, 2010)

Update:Got through to owner who wasn't sure of remedy but suggested using long lighter to light pilot. No success but not sure if lightng right bit. Am in Applecross- campsite closed(as expected) so no pickup, have feeling this model doesn't have electric option but thanks for idea Chris. Fun drive over mountain though. Fear and adrenaline kept me warm for ages.
In all fairness it's not really cold this evening and we've good sleeping bags so will survive Also lookng forward to meal and pint in Applecross Inn. Thanks.
Dan


----------



## 131923 (Mar 6, 2010)

Piezo ignition now sporadically working. Cold no longer a problem. Thanks for suggestions.
Dan.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Heating*

Dan, have a look at the panel near the button for the piezo. The last one of those i had needed a AA battery to operate, it powered the spark and opened the gas valve.

Phil


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Heating*

Dan, have a look at the panel near the button for the piezo. The last one of those i had needed a AA battery to operate, it powered the spark and opened the gas valve.

Phil


----------

